# Bristlenose Pleco getting enough algae?



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

I recently got this Pleco, and she seems to be doing well. But I just want to make sure she's getting enough to eat. She is on the walls a lot, but I don't actually see algae there. There is some on the sand, but she doesn't seem to touch it. Do I need to supplement her diet somehow? If so, with what?

p.s. I call it "she" since my daughter named it Belle, but I actually have no idea what sex it is.

Thanks!


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never had a bristlenose pleco but ive heard of people feeding them algea wafers, but if/when you have alot of algea i would let up on the wafers so it will eat it off the walls instead.

"Feeding the Bushy Nose Plecostomus is not difficult due to the fact that it is not a picky eater. Feeding off the bottom of the aquarium, it gets most of its nutrition from left over food and algae. If there is no algae or left over food present, supplement with high quality flake food, sinking carnivore pellets, freeze-dried bloodworms, and tubifex. "

got that from this website http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1039&pcatid=1039


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it has bristles on the snout kind of like a mustache it is a male...no bristles or very very small ones it's a female..if it is still a very small fish it won't show yet...
buy some algae wafers for it and give it 1 or 2 a day...


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

if its a bristlenose pleco it is a vegetarian mostly..you can feed it with raw veggy's like cucumbers, zucchini,watermelon and the sort. You shouldn't give it more than 40% protien in its diet. There are also lots of algea sinking wafers you can feed it. If its new and don't come out alot then drop 1 or 2 in at night for her. your pleco should have a pulp belly when you see it up against the glass. If not then it needs more food. I stuff shrimp pellets in my cucumbers 2 times a week to give them the protien they need along with 1 time a week bloodworms but not to many. I love Bn pleco's and have several types from commons to white seam L183 and L059's.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I breed several species of Plecos as well. Zucchini seems to be the favorite in my tanks. I cut 3/8" slices and boil them till they are soft enuff to sink. I feed them zucchini twice a week and wafers the rest of time. I drop in a slice when I get home from work and remove it the next nite if its not all ate to avoid ammonia spikes. You might be surprised, I come home to just a green ring of rind most of time. I've also fed sweet potatoes, cucumber, green beans, peas, apples, mangos, and pears. I boil everything till its soft and sinks. Mine prefer it that way but if you are short on time you can stick a fork in whatever to make it sink. I think its easier for them to eat when its softer.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well the sand will probably be a big problem there. I don't think the pleco wants sand with a side of algae. And obviously, you don't want to let your tank get algae ridden on the walls so that you don't have to supplement. 

The rest of it, Hansolo has it right in my book.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks for all the tips!


----------

